# Need help with a flange coupler for a motor



## mikej460 (6 Feb 2021)

I have an old AEI Motor with a 16mm shaft that works fine and I want to build a 12" bench disc sander with it. The problem is that it doesn't have a keyed or flattened shaft and I need to attach an 18mm ply disc to it. I've tried a press fit using a piece of steel pipe glued into a ply block that was screwed into the ply disc but I just can't get it to spin without it slightly wobbling and eventually coming loose. I've tried finding a flange coupler (which would be ideal as you screw the flange to the disc and secure the 16mm female to the shaft with grub screws, but I can't for the life of me find a 16mm ID one, the largest I've found is 14mm ID. I don't really want to glue the disk to the shaft as there is no room for error and it might not work, ruining the motor. This is the sort of thing I need






I could drill out a 14mm but I would need to re-tap the grub screw holes unless anyone can come up with another suggestion?

thanks


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (6 Feb 2021)

Hi... get in touch with someone with a lathe....ask them to make an alloy one.
File flats on motor shaft...this should be easy for someone with a lathe...


----------



## Jameshow (6 Feb 2021)

Why would you need to tap the grub screw thread? 
You can just wind in the grub screw in and push out any swarf? 

The team out with the drill bit to remove . 

Cheers James


----------



## TFrench (6 Feb 2021)

I'm not too far from you (near market harborough) if you get the 14mm ID one I can bore it out to 16mm.


----------



## NetBlindPaul (7 Feb 2021)

Use a taperlock type, which are designed for plain shafts?


----------



## Sachakins (7 Feb 2021)

2PCS 8-16mm 45#Steel Sliver Rigid Flange Shaft Coupling Motor Connector Joint | eBay


<li> Features: </li> <li>1.Every product has a unique Manufacturing Part Number label on the inner package that proves it has been qualified,which include Part Number,Model Number and inspection date information;</li> <li>2.If you have any questions about the item,please provide us the...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## mikej460 (7 Feb 2021)

TFrench said:


> I'm not too far from you (near market harborough) if you get the 14mm ID one I can bore it out to 16mm.


That's very kind of you, but if I centre the coupler using a 14mm then replace with a 16mm that should be central if I clamp it down?


----------



## Sachakins (7 Feb 2021)

Might be a silly question, but is it 16mm or 15.865mm, which would be a 5/8" flange mount you need. Seen more of them around at 5/8".


----------



## Sachakins (7 Feb 2021)

This company does a 16mm bore, scroll down page for the 16mm bore diagram






Flange Key Coupling /Internal Diameter 8/10/12/14/15/16mm Optional /High Strength Aluminum Alloy Omnidirectional Wheel Parts|Parts & Accessories| - AliExpress


Cheap Parts & Accessories, Buy Quality Toys & Hobbies Directly from China Suppliers:Flange Key Coupling /Internal Diameter 8/10/12/14/15/16mm Optional /High Strength Aluminum Alloy Omnidirectional Wheel Parts Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mikej460 (7 Feb 2021)

Sachakins said:


> Might be a silly question, but is it 16mm or 15.865mm, which would be a 5/8" flange mount you need. Seen more of them around at 5/8".


I measured it with a quality metric vernier then a cheap, plastic imperial/metric draper one. I suspect the shaft is slightly worn as it's not quite 16mm and not quite 5/8" so that's why I'm thinking a tapered bore would be better?


----------



## Myfordman (7 Feb 2021)

deleted


----------



## Sachakins (7 Feb 2021)

You would be better to spin up the motor and clean up the shaft with emery cloth on a flat board, and have an undersized bore reamed to suit.


----------



## NetBlindPaul (8 Feb 2021)

Nominal shaft size should be able to be identified from the motor rating plate data.


----------

